# Stwert's Progression



## stwert (Aug 19, 2021)

Starting out my own progression thread to help me progress. I'm focusing on 3x3, with some 2x2 and learning 3BLD. 
I've done less than 500 timed solves in total (first one was just under 6min on an old Rubik's brand). I'm doing CN CFOP with 4LLL although I've learned most of PLL so almost 3LLL.
3x3:
PB: 38.08
Ao5: 54.01
Ao100: 1.06.24

My short term goals are to be sub 1 min, and finish PLL. My longer term goals are to be sub 30, get a 3BLD success, and take my 2 boys to a comp.


----------



## hellocubers (Aug 19, 2021)

Nice, faster than me.


----------



## stwert (Aug 20, 2021)

I'm in a bit of a plateau slump right now. All my solves seem to be 1:00-1:10 range. I think it's to do with still being relatively new to CN. I just solve by cycling through the cross colors (ROYGB and occasionally W to keep it up). I probably won't update this thread that often cause I don't get too many opportunities to practice, what with kids and a job and things. But I'm still enjoying the cubing. Can't wait for that sub-1 Ao100.


----------



## stwert (Aug 21, 2021)

Got a new 2x2 (stickered valk 2 m) after my mgc got accidentally twisted out of alignment. 
It came very dry and with a lot of friction. The reviews on YouTube I saw like jperm were super smooth out of the box. Is that stickered vs sticker less, did they get some pro setup, or is there something wrong with mine. I added the only lube I have and it's somewhat better, but I think I should buy more kinds of lube and set it up properly. See the lubrication thread. 

Anyway, I still got my first Ao100 sub 20. I can't seem to be able to turn fast and accurately, maybe cause I haven't done 2x2 in a while.


----------



## stwert (Aug 22, 2021)

New 2x2 ao12 pb of 14.5 and Ao100 of 18.5. Some solid improvement and plenty of room to grow.


----------



## stwert (Aug 23, 2021)

Some more 2x2. Ao100 is now under 16.5 and new Ao5 of 11.10. I should be able to get sub15 soon and a05 under 10.


----------



## stwert (Aug 27, 2021)

I've regressed on 2x2, and haven't done any timed 3x3 in a while, but I am finishing up PLL. Just have N's to go. 
But my 6yo has learned beginner CFOP (4LLL) and got a pb of 1:11.
And my 4yo is soooo close to solving the cube on his own. Just needed a couple hints on LL algs and which way to hold the corners.


----------



## stwert (Aug 27, 2021)

And immediately a 1:05 PB for the young'un. He says (I didn't see the solve) that if he remembered to stop the timer right away it would have been less than a minute. I told him I'd buy him a clock if he gets under a minute, so that's what he's aiming for. He'll be there in no time.


----------



## stwert (Sep 2, 2021)

New Ao5 and Ao100 on 3x3. Still not sub 1min but Ao100 is 1:04 ish. And a new CN PB (41). And working on last PLL (Nb), so feels like progress.


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 2, 2021)

stwert said:


> New Ao5 and Ao100 on 3x3. Still not sub 1min but Ao100 is 1:04 ish. And a new CN PB (41). And working on last PLL (Nb), so feels like progress.


Nice.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 2, 2021)

stwert said:


> New Ao5 and Ao100 on 3x3. Still not sub 1min but Ao100 is 1:04 ish. And a new CN PB (41). And working on last PLL (Nb), so feels like progress.


Use the r' D' F one. It's the best


----------



## stwert (Sep 3, 2021)

My 4 year old solved a 3x3 for the first time today. I've been teaching him beginners method bit by bit for quite a while and I think today he put all the pieces together. I've bought him a YJ ZhiLong Mini as his very own speed cube as a reward, which should work well for his smaller hands (hopefully).
He's a very bright 4 year old but I think I'm a pretty good teacher too


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 3, 2021)

stwert said:


> Some more 2x2. Ao100 is now under 16.5 and new Ao5 of 11.10. I should be able to get sub15 soon and a05 under 10.


Learn ortega to get faster. it's only 12 algs but can (reputably) get you to sub 4


----------



## stwert (Sep 3, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Learn ortega to get faster. it's only 12 algs but can (reputably) get you to sub 4


I am using Ortega. I'm not a fast turner and I handle the 2x2 particularly poorly. My fingertricks are terrible. If there is a good resource for Ortega fingertricks, I'd be happy to hear.


----------



## AnthonyRochester (Sep 3, 2021)

There's nothing stopping you from learning 3bld before you get fast at cfop. Learn M2/OP, I used jperm's videos.


----------



## stwert (Sep 3, 2021)

AnthonyRochester said:


> There's nothing stopping you from learning 3bld before you get fast at cfop. Learn M2/OP, I used jperm's videos.


For sure. I've watched that vid and I've had a corners only success (looking at the letters), but I'm not focusing on it at the moment.


----------



## stwert (Sep 11, 2021)

I've regressed somewhat due to lack of practice. But today my 6yo and I disassembled our cubes, cleaned them for the first time, lubed the cores with weight 5, pieces with silk and dnm-37, and now they feel AWESOME! It was great fun to share that part of the hobby with my kid.


----------



## stwert (Sep 11, 2021)

And first solve after the new lube, 6yo got his first sub-1 min time! 57.73! We were both super stoked. 
This means he gets to open his new clock, which was his sub-1 reward.


----------



## stwert (Sep 12, 2021)

4yo got a new pb by a huge margin. 2:54! Now he's on the hunt for sub 1 min. If it's not clear, this is the progression thread for my whole family now, haha.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 13, 2021)

stwert said:


> 4yo got a new pb by a huge margin. 2:54! Now he's on the hunt for sub 1 min. If it's not clear, this is the progression thread for my whole family now, haha.


ask him to learn yau and 323 for faster times


----------



## YoungPotatoBoi (Sep 13, 2021)

Well if you want to improve on 3x3 I would start by learning 2 look OLL and 2 Look PLL. I am doing that right now and I used to be 35 seconds and now i am 25-30 seconds. Then learn the whole CFOP method. Here is the website i use to practice.
Algs and CFOP Method- JPerm.net 
Timer- CS TImer
I type my times using a Yuxin Timer.


----------



## stwert (Sep 13, 2021)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions, but to be honest, I really don't need "learn x to get faster" tips. I know what I need to do to get faster, and I've already learned most of what's been suggested. It's a common difference between a younger cuber and an older one. I learn new stuff before I really get quick at the previous skills. I don't have very much in muscle memory. 
Anyway, not to sound ungrateful, but I'm okay to progress at a slower pace and I'm aware of most of the things I need to do next. 
So just to be clear, I use cfop 3LLL. My 6yo uses beginner CFOP (4LLL) and my 4yo uses beginner method, and his pb was for 3x3, not 4x4, lol.


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 14, 2021)

stwert said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions, but to be honest, I really don't need "learn x to get faster" tips. I know what I need to do to get faster, and I've already learned most of what's been suggested. It's a common difference between a younger cuber and an older one. I learn new stuff before I really get quick at the previous skills. I don't have very much in muscle memory.
> Anyway, not to sound ungrateful, but I'm okay to progress at a slower pace and I'm aware of most of the things I need to do next.
> So just to be clear, I use cfop 3LLL. My 6yo uses beginner CFOP (4LLL) and my 4yo uses beginner method, and his pb was for 3x3, not 4x4, lol.


oops sorry didn't notice that


----------



## stwert (Sep 14, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> oops sorry didn't notice that


No worries, I'm glad people on the forums are keen to help. But I also kind of feel like generally speaking, unless someone is asking how to get faster, they probably aren't likely to need recommendations for learning new methods.


----------



## stwert (Sep 27, 2021)

Finished full PLL! I occasionally mess one up, but I feel pretty solid on almost all of them. I'm still not sub 1 minute, but I think my plan is to focus on practicing cross and f2l until I get sub 40. I figure my OLL and PLL will naturally get a lot faster as I do more solves.


----------



## stwert (Sep 27, 2021)

Now that I've finished pll, I can focus on spamming solves, and I think my times are really going to start coming down. 
Today I got a new single pb: 34.55
And a new Ao5 49.2
And my ao50 and Ao100 are getting closer to sub 1min.


----------



## stwert (Oct 12, 2021)

Well it's been a while, but my Ao100 is now sub 1 minute, and given that I only have ~700 timed solves, I'm calling myself sub-1 now. I usually get in the 40s or 50s, unless I screw up a perm or something, in which case I get like 1:15 or more, which drives my average way up. 

My best ao12 is 49.75


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 12, 2021)

stwert said:


> Well it's been a while, but my Ao100 is now sub 1 minute, and given that I only have ~700 timed solves, I'm calling myself sub-1 now. I usually get in the 40s or 50s, unless I screw up a perm or something, in which case I get like 1:15 or more, which drives my average way up.
> 
> My best ao12 is 49.75


What a sweet achievement! Consistency on algs should come naturally as it slowly gets ingraved in your brain as muscle memory.


----------

